
Great Barrier Reef Dead at 25M Years Old - Cozumel
http://nypost.com/2016/10/14/the-great-barrier-reef-is-dead-at-25-million-years-old/
======
Cozumel
My bad. [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/scientists-take-on-
great...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/scientists-take-on-great-
barrier-reef-obituary_us_57fff8f1e4b0162c043b068f)

The NyPost copied it from Outbreak, which was a 'wildy irresponsible' article
meant to highlight the urgency of the situation, it's apparently dying not
dead.

